# Suburban Car Cover - For Sale



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I bought a Dustop car cover for my Suburban and used it to cover the Sub while in the garage. 
OK, so I'm a little Fanatical about my stuff! Anyway, sold the Suburban and the cover is for sale.

It helped protect the Burb from scratches while in the garage with the kids bikes next to it ect.... This is a very
nice lightweight custom cover, and is for inside use only.

It's a custom cover and is made from Dustop/Techsoft. It's in great shape with no tears.

I paid $250.00. Will sell for $100.00 or best offer.

Thanks,


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Bummer....my Burb lives outside. Not house trained. --Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was looking for an outside cover. Sorry mine ain't housebroke either.


----------

